# Came across this



## Piranha_Owns (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/WHITE-LED-Aquarium-Light-Panel/dp/B001NDU9XG

Just wondering i know Hoppy did a DIY LED build, but i for one am to lazy and no where near smart enough to attempt such a build. But i also would like to have a LED fixture due to low energy consumption/shimmering effect. I stumbled across these and was wondering how well they would work. Any opinions and prior experiance is appreciated


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

They are junk LEDs... It isn't difficult at all do to an array of Crees or Luxeons. However, the cost per unit of light is no cheaper, perhaps even more expensive than PC, T5, or Halide.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

I have two LED "tubes" over my 50 gallon tank. A LFS near me gets them direct from China. They fit into a T8 or T12 fixture, just remove the ballast and wire them right in. I don't know any technical info about them, I think they are ordinary LEDs, 6500K. The light is stronger than the two 65W CF's that they replaced. I am very happy with them so far, just two minor issues:

The 4' tubes sag slightly, so they show below the fixture and the LED pattern is slightly distracting.

The lack of heat in the summer is nice, but not crucial. The lack of heating assistance from the lights in winter has been a problem. I had to upgrade my tank heater from a 200W to 300W. I know some of the energy savings from the lights is being devoured by the heater.

Here is the link if you are interested:

http://www.exotic-aquarium.com/index2.html


----------



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

Sounds interesting, especially if you don't want to mess with electrical stuff. However, I doubt this is as powerful as a T5HO lighting. Let us know how it turns out!

Right now I'm building a DIY Led cover for my 1 gallon tank; I'm using 2 portable closet lighting (24 Leds each) for 2$/ea. Maybe I'll post some pictures when I'm done..


----------



## FishBeast (Jan 7, 2010)

Those led replacements for fluro's sound pretty good. There is a stack of info out there on it. It sounds like a great idea for replacing T8's. 

I searched for "led replacement lamps for fluorescent"


----------

